# Leyland Cypress Logs



## DannyW (Apr 10, 2017)

I am in the process of taking down several Leyland Cypress trees. As usual, the people who built my house in 1995 planted these without any consideration for how large they would eventually get...46 feet tall in this case.

So I have cut these down and I am making wood chips out of the limbs. But I have a fundamental problem with just cutting up the trunks and tossing them in a land fill. 

Any interest out there in Leyland Cypress logs? I have two big ones, 30 and 34 feet each, both straight, which would make great poles for putting up outdoor lights at hunting camps, or as ridge poles for a big building. They are like small telephone poles.

Alternatively, if you have a small sawmill, you could get a fair amount of 1-by lumber from the two bigger logs.

I also have 4 smaller poles 18' - 24' which just scream fence posts.  According to my research, Leyland Cypress has anti-rot properties like cedar. 

Any interest in these logs? They are on the ground with the limbs already removed. I just hate to chunk these up and toss them away to rot. I am not looking for money...if they help someone and remove themselves from my backyard, that's a great win for both of us.

If I don't get any interest I guess they are destined for the landfill...I don't have a use for them myself. But that seems like a great waste...


----------



## Capt Quirk (Apr 11, 2017)

I both wish I could take them, and that I had access to a mill! I could do some stuff with those, like make a smokehouse...


----------



## Rick Alexander (Apr 11, 2017)

*I've got a buddy*

that has a woodmizer mill.  He will cut them into boards for you for .30c BF as long as you have enough for him to make a profit after pulling the mill to your location.  He's cut about 10K BF of lumber for my dad and I over the years and is as nice a guy as you'll ever want to meet.  His name is Rick Clark and I believe his company name is Woodgenesis.  Here is a video of the process we recorded with our woodworking club at my dad's house years ago - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJepoMtH1F0 if you want to see how it's done.  I can give you his contact information if you want - just PM me.  I've really enjoyed the process over the years and it allows me to enjoy my hobby without going broke buying lumber.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks for the info Rick, but there is not enough to bring in a sawmill. I looked at what I have and would estimate that you might get 300 linear feet of 1x4x8 with a few 1x6x8 pieces mixed in. Maybe 100 board feet...maybe. (As a teenager, I worked a couple summers part-time at a saw mill, and know how much wood you lose from a log when you make lumber. My job was hauling off the scabs. ) 

About enough to make 2-3 cypress hope chests or similar projects.

So I think I am going to save the post-sized pieces for possible future use, and saw up the bigger logs and haul them off.

Not trying to be all tree-huggy but it just seems like a waste.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 17, 2017)

*Split rail fencing*

You could make a pile of split rails with those logs.  They look really nice in a natural landscape.  Easy to do as well.  Cut logs into 10 ft sections and then rip with a chainsaw.  Keep ripping till you end up with the size and diameter of rail you want.  We use cedar logs at the farm to make rails and then use em around the entrance to one of our gates.  Here's a pic of a split rail fence we put in front of guest cabin.

Just an idea.


----------



## DannyW (Apr 18, 2017)

Triple C said:


> You could make a pile of split rails with those logs.  They look really nice in a natural landscape.  Easy to do as well.  Cut logs into 10 ft sections and then rip with a chainsaw.  Keep ripping till you end up with the size and diameter of rail you want.  We use cedar logs at the farm to make rails and then use em around the entrance to one of our gates.  Here's a pic of a split rail fence we put in front of guest cabin.
> 
> Just an idea.
> View attachment 903004
> ...



Dang 3C, that looks good...a great idea. Unfortunately all the big stuff is now in 20" chunks, stacked and ready to be taken to the dump.

Next time....thanks for the idea.


----------

